# "So i says, this is what's I says, hey guy yous a fink"



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

I swear this is NOS 1930s ...  plastic reflectors, crap tin and all....  esh...

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231255018799&alt=web


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll grab the pitchforks...nos pitchforks of course ..


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Nos*

Somewhere posted on eBay is the meaning of NOS. I believe it's the abbrev for NOT OLD poop.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 1, 2014)

*They're Almost 20 Years Old...*

.....and not made anymore ( I don't think so anyway). They are the old style Deluxe pedals and he doesn't claim them to be from the 30's or 50's.That's NOS like it or not. Most of us old(er) timers don't look at this as a scam.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 1, 2014)

The word "Style" is the escape word.....


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 1, 2014)

The explanation of how they run their business sounds too complicated to me!! I'm exhausted.............


----------



## TammyN (Jul 1, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> The explanation of how they run their business sounds too complicated to me!! I'm exhausted.............




No kidding! "whereas price is multiplied by initial shipping cost automatically..." Huh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 1, 2014)

PCHiggin said:


> .....and not made anymore ( I don't think so anyway). They are the old style Deluxe pedals and he doesn't claim them to be from the 30's or 50's.That's NOS like it or not. Most of us old(er) timers don't look at this as a scam.



But they are repop my friend. ..junk crap ect...He is trying to pull a fast one on a newb... In the add unless he changed it it originally stated that these were nos 30 to 50s pedals..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 1, 2014)

But, how I love those polished finger nails!! They do need some touch up work though......


----------



## Overhauler (Jul 1, 2014)

When I read :
" THERE IS NO REASON TO OPEN A CASE OR LEAVE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK , HONEST MISTAKES HAPPEN " 
 in bold letters in the first paragraph , it has my attention for sure !! Result : leave page asap !!

 Lee


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 1, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> When I read :
> " THERE IS NO REASON TO OPEN A CASE OR LEAVE NEGATIVE FEEDBACK , HONEST MISTAKES HAPPEN "
> in bold letters in the first paragraph , it has my attention for sure !! Result : leave page asap !!
> 
> Lee




Or send $2.50  ..."HONEST MISTAKES HAPPEN"...:o


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 3, 2014)

*Offer*

Well wish me luck...I just offered her $250 in Federal Reserve Note "Style" dollars.


----------

